# Possible buy? Brumby colt.



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont think he has a rather large head, more pics would be nice but i think he looks really cute


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I think he is pretty cute too 

Hopefully she'll send me more pic's tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he is really cute, his head may look big in a couple of those pics because it is the closest part of his body to the camera.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought it might have been 

It's good to know everyone thinks he is cute so far hehe. No fugly comments yet xP.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he's cute. But I also think he won't be very big. With 13 hh at 18 months old he most probably will end up under 15 hh.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I would love to have a Brumby or a Waler. Not likely to ever happen but I can dream right?

Anyway - he's super cute! He's going to be a stocky little guy.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I think his head only looks big due to camera angle, front on isn't the best way to get horse pictures. I think hes adorable!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Aw thanks for the comments guys!

Got some more pics not sure about how much of a critique you'll get from them but ohwell, it's all i've got atm. I'll try and get more if I go see him this weekend.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think hes adorable! and his confo isnt bad at all i dont think. haha he looks a little fat...  but hes cute


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He does have a big head, but every brumby I have met or ridden so far does as well, it adds character!

His head actually looks EXACTLY the same as another brumby I know, Recoil. He's an awesome pony!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think he's absolutely adorable. As far as brumby's go, I think he is pretty nice conformationally, as well. He looks like he has good movement as well. Love that long tail he has already!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

mom2pride- I love his tail too hehe and he has a pretty good mane aswell.

So thanks for all the comments everyone, very helpful! We will be going to look at him this Saturday and hopefully it all goes well :]


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I want a brumby  I think he officially wins 'The hairiest brumby ever' award. BTW, is that brumby from Tamworth or Armidale? We looked at some out there.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

He has a terribly, TERRIBLY straight shoulder, and his front pasterns seem upright. He even looks back at the knee. Now he may or may not stay sound with these problems, but what it means for you--when he matures, he will be a VERY, VERY uncomfortable ride.

His back seems straight as a board too and he ties very awkwardly in his rump. His back legs seem very straight too, and the angle in his back legs looks different then the ones in his fronts. His neck is upside down already.

If you're looking for a comfortable trail mount, I'd look somewhere else. If you're looking for a show horse, he won't cut it with a choppy stride (and remember--as a youngin', he'll probably seem floaty and cute. Almost all babies do.). And if you're looking to breed, by ALL accounts run the other way.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but he actually has some pretty bad conformational faults. That back looks like it could be a nightmare to fit!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> He has a terribly, TERRIBLY straight shoulder, and his front pasterns seem upright. He even looks back at the knee. Now he may or may not stay sound with these problems, but what it means for you--when he matures, he will be a VERY, VERY uncomfortable ride.
> 
> His back seems straight as a board too and he ties very awkwardly in his rump. His back legs seem very straight too, and the angle in his back legs looks different then the ones in his fronts. His neck is upside down already.
> 
> ...


I really must agree with you. He is very upright and has a very long upright shoulder. I predict splint problems in his future (if he doesn't already have them).

I don't like the look of his back or his hind quarters either. His back looks rounded to me and his hindquarters are a bit weedy.

He is very cute but really this is no reason to buy a horse. I speak from experience. I bought a horse with VERY similar front leg conformation and ended up having to sell him as a companion only due to soundness issues. He was also VERY uncomfortable! It broke my heart to sell him and the saddest thing is that I sold him for reasons I KNEW when I bought him.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> He has a terribly, TERRIBLY straight shoulder, and his front pasterns seem upright. He even looks back at the knee. Now he may or may not stay sound with these problems, but what it means for you--when he matures, he will be a VERY, VERY uncomfortable ride.
> 
> His back seems straight as a board too and he ties very awkwardly in his rump. His back legs seem very straight too, and the angle in his back legs looks different then the ones in his fronts. His neck is upside down already.
> 
> ...


Yes, his shoulder was pointed out to me by a freind 

All I want him for is a training project. I won't be keeping him for my own personal riding horse as I already have two TB's.

And I deffinatly won't be breeding him because he's a gelding hehe (I wouldn't have anyway).

I'll have to think about his definite rough gait..


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Even if you only want him as a training prospect I think you will really have to evaluate if its a good idea. 

Buying a horse with faulty conformation means that he will always have trouble finding a home. Even if you break him very well you may have difficulty finding him a home, much less recouping your costs. 

Also, once broken I imagine he will be primarily a children's horse, and I don't know how popular a rough gated kids horse will be - I think the ideal would be a smooth ride that is safer for children. 

You can pick up a horse his age pretty cheap, a little anglo or cross breed, and possibly an untouched one that you bring along and find a good home for and recoup your costs. Even if you are doing this just for the experience you still don't want to end up heaps out of pocket. 

If its a brumby you want, you should be able to find one with more suitable conformation. My mother told me the other day that there was a herd out where she lives that are more reminiscent of stock horses, I guess they have probably absorbed more station stock over the years than mountain type brumbies, but the town are rounding them up and putting them on a farm (hopefully - they were talking about shooting them all at first), but are probably way too far out for you. What I am saying is that you can probably find a horse with a more promising future if you look around. 

He's got a sweet face though.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm glad Mayfieldk picked up on the faults. I just caught up with the thread and after seeing the pictures, I was going to bring that up as well. Ultimately he is an unbalanced pony with a lot of faults and certainly one to avoid. You need to think with your head not your heart and long term when considering a purchase.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It said colt, so I wasn't sure ^^;

Also think that when you do train and sell this little guy, people are going to see what I saw--and they're not going to want him, due to soundness issues and he's just plain unappealing to people with a trained eye. As Bob Avila says, 'pretty sells'.

I too would find another--don't worry, in this market there are plenty of cute babies that have good conformation. I was baby-shopping for myself a year ago and picked up a Friesian sport horse stud colt... so there are a LOT of things to consider when buying a baby, that you wouldn't have to consider when buying an adult! Don't assume they look 'awkward' and will grow out of it--babies with bad shoulders, awkward backs and bad rump angles will keep them, nine times out of ten.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

I will still go and look at him but it's almost certain I won't be buying him..


----------

